# Michigan teen kills 448-pound black bear with arrow



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BATTLE CREEK, Mich. - A 17-year-old Michigan girl began her big game hunting career with a bang _ or rather a whoosh _ by killing a 448-pound black bear with a bow and arrow from 16 yards away.

High school senior Jessica Olmstead of Battle Creek shot the bear during a hunting trip last month in Oba, Ontario.

full article here:
Mich teen kills 448-pound black bear with arrow - Road Runner


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Impressive! Glad to see young people so enthusiastic about hunting, but this is exceptional!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I think when kids get into hunting they have a lot less time for getting into trouble ... 
Congrats to Jessica Olmstead of Battle Creek ... :2thumb:


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Rock on. Another youth called to the mystical flight of the arrow.


----------

